# Darcy on holiday



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My wife said lets have a week in Whitby, I thought yes a week in Canada.......no...... it appears to be Whitby England....a good week afterall.
sorry viewer, but I did rotate the photos prior to posting.....never worked..


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I love the 3rd one, very beautiful V


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Nelly said:


> I love the 3rd one, very beautiful V


 Thanks Nelly, she is beautiful but she absolutely crazy also..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

LoL, Canada.. .. Maybe, next time


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> LoL, Canada.. .. Maybe, next time


 Datacan....just appears to be full of hills and big puddles your end....LOL...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D nice ....
Lots of fresh air, also


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

did yoo get some kippers from smokehouse while you were there?, they're lush ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Love the shot on the stairs........

Make a nice avatar photo 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> did yoo get some kippers from smokehouse while you were there?, they're lush ;D


 You know this harrigab I passed that smokehouse twice a day and never called in, I prefer the kipper pate that they do, went to the fish market and got some red fish never tried it before real nice also called Norwegian haddock I think..we are off to Corbridge in Sept to nick some of that wall that Hadrien put together to keep us Jocks out, I want a bit for my garden so I can jump over it again and steal yer women and nick yer jobs....LOL..


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like Darcy had a wonderful Holiday... all rested and relaxed 8)


----------

